# A Heartbreaking Farewell



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yesterday was a terrible day because we lost our most treasured pet.  We love our pigeons, yes, but our favorite was Romeo, a Pilgrim gander. It was crazy to have geese in the suburbs in the first place, I guess. But we got Romeo and Juliet as day-old goslings in March of 2000 and they imprinted on me. The whole family loved them. 

We lost Julie in March of 2004, just a day after their 4th birthday. Romeo fell ill a couple months later, by which time we had taken in a rescued goose as a replacement mate for him because he was so lonely. But Ashley, his second wife, isn't friendly.

Tests at that time revealed Romeo's liver was enlarged and not functioning well, but the vet wasn't able to determine the cause. He tested negative for diseases and parasites. With several medications to help his liver, he amazingly pulled through, though at that time (May, '04) the vet didn't expect him to survive.

I guess he was living on borrowed time. He never regained his previous vigor after being so sick last year. He's lost weight recently and a couple days ago he became very weak. His feathers were dirty and disheveled because he was no longer able to get in the little pool. He was barely eating. We took him to the vet and x-rays showed a big mass even we could see on the films, before the tech pointed it out. Our vet told us it was causing a blockage and Romeo was probably in a lot of pain. We asked about surgery but the vet did not believe it was an option as it's iffy on geese at best and Romeo was very weak. 

We made the wrenching decision to euthanize him. We wanted to let him go without hastening his death, but the vet gently told us there was nothing we could do to make him comfortable. We took him home and spent the afternoon with him and all said goodbye and cried over him. The vet was so kind, he came out to our house and administered the shot here. I held him in my lap as he went to sleep. 

We are heartbroken. Romeo was as loyal and faithful as any dog. He trusted us completely and we loved him unconditionally. We promised him yesterday that we would not leave him and we didn't; we stayed with him until the very end. He leaves a very big hole in our hearts, but I'm so glad I had the privilege of knowing him.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awwwww, I'm so sorry Cathy


That is just tragic that this happened, birds whether they are pigeons, cockatiels, finches, ducks or geese etc can be just as dear to us humans as any dog or cat. The bond between bird and human is as strong as any of them and it's such heartache when these things happen.

My heart goes out to you and yours over this very difficult loss


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I can't think of anything to say other than I'm so sorry for you!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine, but you did what was best for him, keeping him from suffering.

When you raise a bird from its very first days, it does creat a very strong bond of nurturing and you feel like a mother and worry about them for the rest of our lives.

I have discussed the inevitable loss of my pet pigeons with my family (raised since 4 days of age), and I myself don't know how I'm going to handle it. They are like my human children and I worry about them like they are my human kids.

I'm sending you a BIG STRONG hug from me and everyone and you are in my thoughts and prayers. My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you and your entire family. What a handsome noble picture of Romeo.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much Brad, Pidgey and Treesa for your kind thoughts. I knew you guys would understand.

-Cathy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cathy, I am so very sorry for the loss of Romeo. I know how attached one can get to a goose or a duck. I commend you and your family for your decision to stop the pain and to stay with Romeo until the very end. I know so very well that it wasn't an easy decision.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Cathy, I know it hurts so bad and please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. What a wonderful vet you have to do this for you.

maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Cathy,
The loss of a beloved pet, a good friend, a creature who loves you and trusts you like that goose loved and trusted you is so painful, I know. All my love and strength to you along with many mental hugs.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cathy, 

I just re-read your post and it's impact was even greater the second time around I know, that each and every one of us understands how you feel over the loss of your dear Romeo.

There is nothing that any of us can really say or write that will change things or alleviate your pain, but we really do understand and feel for you over this.

I would suspect, other than a liver problem, that Romeo was greiving profusely over the loss of his mate. This in itself can cause birds of all kinds to go rapidly downhill because they are very similar to us in how they react to a loss. 

I'm really not an expert on geese or what problems ail them but it does seem like a case of a "broken heart"  All these things can have an effect on birds and many people refuse to acknowledge this fact-being that species are highly monogamous by nature. 

Take comfort in the fact that you provided the best possible home, care and life for Romeo and his mate than he would have ever received otherwise. Seek consolation in your other animals that you are a special person that goes way above and beyond what any animal needs from any human.

Sorry for the ramblings but I'm sincere in this


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so very sorry Cathy. Romeo must have felt very warm and comforted by the love that surrounded him.

Cynthia


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm so Cathy!!  )))Hugs(((


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks all of you for your kind thoughts and comforting words. I swear I can feel those hugs! This loss is so painful to me that I'm kind of wandering around today, getting nothing done, and I keep coming back to the computer. I so appreciate you guys. I know that each and every one of you knows that deep attachment we have with certain animals and the pain when we lose them. 

Brad, you may be right. Romeo accepted Ashley as his new mate, but it wasn't the same. He and Julie had been together since Day One and they were tightly bonded. They displayed a level of affection for each other I never saw between Romeo and Ashley. When Julie died Romeo searched and called for her for days. My mom and I were just talking about one of her horses who was best friends with another mare. When the friend died, the second mare was dead within a year of her friend, though she was still young. Broken hearts affect animals, too.

Whew. I just miss my Big Goose so much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdmom4ever,

Animals & birds share bonds that are as real as people have.

We have to understand and recognize those bonds are real. I have heard the same about horses bonding to other animals other then horses, too. I can't imagine losing one of them either. 

Since Romeo & Julie were so bonded in this life, perhaps they are together in spirit, God willing.

Take comfort in the fact that they had the best life they ever had with you, and that neither is suffering now.

Take care and may God bless and comfort you on this day and always.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

God is definitely my comfort. I look forward to the day when "He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away." (Rev. 21:4) 

I also believe, because it came to me this morning, that love is stronger than death.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How sad for you to have to part with such a wonderful individual. Geese seem to relate very strongly to their people. His picture shows a soft, peaceful eye. Romeo was lucky to have such an understanding and supportive family. I am so sorry for your loss.

I agree with you that "...love is stronger than death...". I think we are privleged to share the lives of these creatures and hope that we support them in their journey as they do in ours.


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

I believe there is so much more to this physical existence of ours. My dearest best friend passed away back in 2000, his name was Rusty. He was so close to my heart. Since that time i have finally reached that point in my life where i am able to have pet birds. I lost a few already over these past few years and as sad as it is to lose one my mind imagines a park bench where my friend Rusty is sitting enjoying a wonderful day. I imagine as he is sitting there my wonderful hen JubaLee comes walking up to him and jumps up in his lap. He smiles and knows why she is there and tells her so reassuringly "we will sit here and wait for Ron, OK?" 

I think this helps me feel comforted that she is still safe, and not alone or afraid. I even take humor at the fact that along with this hen so many other wonderful pets of my life have begun to join them on that bench, enjoying that wonderful day. Then i begin to laugh as he scans across everyone chattering and jumping around thinking "That Ron better hurry up LOL". 

Don't worry Rusty, I will be along before you know it and Thank you for looking out for my wonderful little friends. 


Birbmom4ever, I am sending you a hug and a prayer, I know how empty the world must seem right now as i have felt this same feeling many times before. Your life was blessed and i believe those blessings will show themselves to you often to help your through this sad time. I believe we will reunite with everything we have loved one day and we have so much more room to love more and more each day. 

Biggest Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Romeo. 

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cathy,

I'm so sorry you are going through such heartache over the loss of Romeo. Going through something like this is so painful.

Ron -- I like how you imagine your best friend and your animal friends enjoying themselves and keeping each other company, passing the time while they wait for you.
The thought of such a joyful reunion someday is very comforting.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever, I'm truly sorry to hear of Romeo's passing and the difficult decision that you labored over. You handled it with great dignity and gave Romeo the support, as always, that he needed to go thru that experience as gently as possible. Good graces and blessings to you for doing the hardest thing that was ultimately the best solution for Romeo, in familiar loving surroundings.

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's a beautiful picture, Ron. Thank you for sharing. I really feel the prayers and kind thoughts. There's an old saying that "a joy shared is doubled and a sorrow shared is halved," or words to that effect. It helps so much to hear from people who love their pets the way I do. Not everyone in my life is an "animal person," and people who haven't been bonded to a pet can't understand what I'm going through, but you guys do. 

This is a familiar pain, as I've periodically had my heart broken by little creatures since I was a child. But it never stops me from loving new ones and taking them into my heart. My life is so much richer for having always shared it with pets. They are not the same as people, but there is a sweetness and innocence to animals that is such a blessing. You can be completely yourself around your pets; there is no pretense, no awkwardness. It's a special bond that I can't quite put into words. And though it always ends in tears sooner or later, it's worth the pain. Romeo far exceeded my expectations of what it would be like to have pet geese. He was the best.

One little thing to add: On Thursday, those last few hours while we waited for the vet to come, I hastily took care of the pigeons. As I scraped boxes in the aviary, my white fantail cock landed on my shoulder and cooed in my ear repeatedly. He once lived in the house so he's pretty tame and he does this once in while, but he had not landed on me in a long time. He stayed on my shoulder for several minutes, cooing the whole time. It was almost as if he was trying to comfort me, like a little white angel. His name, by the way, is Gabriel.


----------



## tamiboza (Jul 19, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I rescued our petie pigeon in July he is wonderful.Weeks later our collie had a mass show up on the xray...and things happened the same for us.We brought Sam home to sat goodbye, the vet came to my flower garden and sat with the family and Sam awhile and when we were ready she euthanised him with us at his side on the ground.Though Sam was a dog and Romeo was a goose they still live on in our lives.The last thing I said to Sam as he was drifting off was that he was going to be with Jesus for safe keeping. I do hope that time will help you also.
tam


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

-Author Unknown


*hugs* I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tamiboza said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I rescued our petie pigeon in July he is wonderful.Weeks later our collie had a mass show up on the xray...and things happened the same for us.We brought Sam home to sat goodbye, the vet came to my flower garden and sat with the family and Sam awhile and when we were ready she euthanised him with us at his side on the ground.Though Sam was a dog and Romeo was a goose they still live on in our lives.The last thing I said to Sam as he was drifting off was that he was going to be with Jesus for safe keeping. I do hope that time will help you also.
> tam


Hi Tam,

Welcome to pigeons.com.

Thank you for sharing, I am practically in tears over yours and everyones' stories.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> They are not the same as people, but there is a sweetness and innocence to animals that is such a blessing. You can be completely yourself around your pets; there is no pretense, no awkwardness. It's a special bond that I can't quite put into words.


I couldn't agree with you more, Cathy. You can just be yourself around your animals and act goofy, talk to them in your own little language and just accept them as they do us



Birdmom4ever said:


> As I scraped boxes in the aviary, my white fantail cock landed on my shoulder and cooed in my ear repeatedly. He once lived in the house so he's pretty tame and he does this once in while, but he had not landed on me in a long time. He stayed on my shoulder for several minutes, cooing the whole time. It was almost as if he was trying to comfort me, like a little white angel. His name, by the way, is Gabriel.


What a wonderful sign, perhaps this was also Romeo's way of thanking you and letting you know he's ok


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have debated about posting this little story in case folks think I'm loony-tunes, but here goes anyhow. In September, 2002, on a Saturday morning, we had taken a sick pigeon to the emergency vet. While there, we also picked up a new pigeon and on the way home, stopped by "the bridge" and saw a little bundle of feathers on the sidewalk. It turned out to be a baby we named Sapphire, weight 148 but so tiny it fit in the palm of my hand. The poop was very runny, she was loaded with flies, very dirty and had poop on her back, feet, and feathers. I initially thought she would make it. We hydrated her, then later fed, cleaned up a little, put on heating pad etc. 

The next morning she was very ill and I knew it was probably only a matter of time. She grew progressively worse. I had her in the kitchen with me so I could watch her and would pick her up from time to time for a cuddle. By early afternoon, I simply picked her up and told her it was ok to go. I laid her back down, went to the sink and within a minute or so literally felt the rush of wings go by my head and an indistinct impression of something going through the wall. I immediately got chill bumps, went to the baby, picked her up and she died in my hands. 

Now, I don't know if that was her soul departing before the body actually died. I have never before, or since had that happen and I have had pets all of my life - dogs, cats, birds, etc. You would think that it would have happened when we lost our 17 year old miniature pinscher but it didn't. I don't know if I imagined things or not but at the time it seemed very real. Why it was this little bird I'll never know.

To Dan, that Rainbow bridge quote was very beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No, you're not loony tunes.

I think when you told her it was okay to go, it allowed the bird to relax and give over to dying in peace, which allowed her to share the moment of her passing with you. She shared her spirit leaving in peace, as she shared the moment of death, because you gave her comfort, care and warmth those last hours, that she never knew before.

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

Thank you for sharing your story of Saphire, that is really a strange thing that you experienced! Very sad that she passed away but very uplifting that you heard and felt this phenomenon. I don't think you're crazy, you just got to experience something that most of us never have.


----------

